# Vitroceramica balay a veces no detecta las ollas



## Charly16 (Dic 6, 2016)

Tengo una vitrocerámica de 4 fuegos Balay que no detecta algunas veces las ollas en dos de los fuegos, en
los otros 2 fuegos va perfecto. 
El problema es que se queda el display intermitente y al final se queda como un 9 invertido 
Total que lo extraño es que despues de desmontar la placa correspondiente y encontrar 4 condensadores
de poliéster de 1uF 250v desvalorizados (alguno no llegaba a dar ni 0.2 uF y el que mas 05 uF)
Despues de sustituirlos los condensadores, la vitroceramica funciono toda una semana cocinando  perfecto, pero
volvio a fallar igual que antes.
Lo curioso de la avería es que a veces te detecta las ollas y otras no.
¿alguna idea de cual puede ser el problema¿ Dejo una foto de la placa que falla.
Los condensadores que he cambiado son los de color plata al lado de las bobinas.
Gracias de antemano. Un saludo. ...


----------



## Javitron (Dic 8, 2016)

A mi me paso lo mismo pero era otro modelo y fueron los electroliticos, en especial el gordo de 400 aunque cambie alguno mas que no recuerdo. La cosa es que me parecia impensable que ese tu*v*iera la culpa y lo cambie por cambiar, la cosa que a dia de hoy sigue funcionando
Espero que sea eso tambien en la tu*y*a


----------



## Charly16 (Dic 8, 2016)

Gracias Javitron.
El caso es que yo también cambie 2 electroliticos que están al lado del transformador amarillo
que se ve en la foto uno de 1000uF y otro de 220uF. El de 1000uF estaba incluso hinchado y bajo de valor.
de hecho algo mejoro, pues al principio eran tres fuegos los que parpadeaban y ahora solo lo hacen dos.
Ayer me llegaron y cambie por si acaso los cuatro condensadores igualitos a los que tenia la placa original
y que yo sustituí por los de color plata que se ven en la foto, los que he puesto ahora  son  del mismo tipo y del mismo fabricante, valor y tensión que los originales.
Pero sigue igual, algunas veces detecta las sartenes y otras no.
Lo que no tengo claro es si este modelo de placa  Balay puede tener el fallo en el teclado 
de control.
Subo alguna foto mas.


----------



## Javitron (Dic 8, 2016)

Yo el teclado lo descartaria, cambiaria todos los electroliticos y si no va pues la cosa se complica,
Medir tension en los electroliticos y comprobar la parte del circuito que detecta las ollas, revisa soldaduras abiertas en las partes de potencia por si acaso.
Un saludo


----------



## Charly16 (Dic 8, 2016)

Cambiar todos los electroliticos... Pues los pedire todos y los cambio. Ya os contare.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## diozener (Dic 10, 2016)

Por lo que comentas no creo que el fallo sean los condensadores electrolíticos. Es cierto que tampoco pierdes nada por comprobarlos.

Los condensadores que has cambiado junto a los toroides son del filtro EMC y no deberían estar relacionado con el problemas que describes.  

Una causa muy común de fallos de detección como los que explicas, suele aparecer después de comprar una sartén o batería de cocinas nueva, de estas que venden como tecnología anti-adherente con recubrimiento cerámico, etc.. El caso es que en la parte inferior de estos recipientes suelen incluir insertos de aluminio, por lo que efectivamente "no se pegan" al cocinar con ellos porque en realidad se calientan mucho menos que los de acero. Lo que sucede es que la inducción no detecta ni calienta bien los insertos de aluminio. Adjunto una foto de ejemplo que he encontrado por Internet.

Mi recomendación es que compruebes con que recipientes te sucede el problema. En que fuego sucede con mas frecuencia (por lo que explicas en la parte izda); pero ¿arriba o abajo?. Cuando empezó el problema? Has comprado sartenes u ollas nuevas?. Si el problema aparece (en frio) al empezar a cocinar, o en caliente después de estar un rato cocinando o usar el horno.

Si encuentras el recipiente en cuestión, sube alguna foto al foro por confirmar que es de los que indico. Sino haz fotos con buena resolución a la placa por la parte superior e inferior por ver si se ve algún componente dañado. 

Asegúrate al volver a montar la cocina que los muelles empujan a los "fogones" contra el cristal. 

Espero te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## Charly16 (Dic 10, 2016)

gracias. Pero eso esta comprobado, No es el tipo de sarten o cazo.
Los fuegos son cuatro, los de la derecha tienen un fuego grande y otro pequeño y siempre detectan todas
las sartenes, ollas o cazos que les coloco independientemente de su tamaño.
Cuando pruebo culquiera de estos cacharros en los fuegos de la izquierda, Ambos de medio tamaño e iguales entre si.
no detecta ninguna de las sartenes ni cazos aunque pruebe con todas ellas. Eso si algunas veces
las detecta a la primera, pero son las menos. Por eso no acabo de entender el problema.


----------



## Charly16 (Ene 3, 2017)

Nada he cambiado todos los electroliticos de la placa y sigue igual, algunas veces detecta las ollas y otras no.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 3, 2017)

jose carlos garrido dijo:


> Nada he cambiado todos los electroliticos de la placa y sigue igual, algunas veces detecta las ollas y otras no.


Hola a todos , caro Don jose carlos garrido lo principio de calientamento dese equipo es basado en las perdidas oferecidas por materiales mectalicos cuando cercanos a fuertes canpos magnecticos de alta frequenzia .
Esas perdidas son conbertidas en calor por puro efecto Joule.
Asi dependendo de que material mectalico es hecho la olla (aluminio , acero , latón , cubre , mescla dels , etc....), seguramente lo rendimento canbia y mucho .
Te recomendo estudiar mejor cual olla te funciona y cual no funciona , despues tentar identificar de que material mectalico esas ollas son hechas , asi te logras saper cual olla te sirve o no .
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Charly16 (Ene 3, 2017)

gracias. esto lo escribi ya anteriormente el este mismo post. Eso esta comprobado, No es el tipo de sarten o cazo.
Los fuegos son cuatro, los de la derecha tienen un fuego grande y otro pequeño y siempre detectan todas
las sartenes, ollas o cazos que les coloco independientemente de su tamaño.
Cuando pruebo culquiera de estos cacharros en los fuegos de la izquierda, Ambos de medio tamaño e iguales entre si.
no detecta ninguna de las sartenes ni cazos aunque pruebe con todas ellas. Eso si algunas veces
las detecta a la primera, pero son las menos. Por eso no acabo de entender el problema.



Ahora mismo acabo de ver que no detecta la sartén y parpadea hasta que se para y sale un 9 invertido.
He probado a apretar con la mano la sartén fuertemente contra el fuego que parpadea, esto se ve en el dígito de la temperatura y logro que detecte la sartén.
La placa por mas que la he abierto me parece que los fuegos tocan perfectamente el cristal. Incluso he
estirado un poco los muelles para que se pegue mas al cristal pero sigue igual, a veces las detecta y a veces no. Pero como comento me doy cuenta que si aprieto con la mano si lo detecta.
Alguna idea sobre cual es el problema.


----------



## elmasdebil (Nov 16, 2020)

A mi me pasaba igual, lo encendía, no reconocía el cazo con el cristal, pero si retiraba este y lo colocaba sobre el papel tocando el sensor, funcionaba.  Cambie dos de los IGBT, que estaba tocados, aunque no en corto, y cambié los dos condensadores grises de la foto, los míos de  de 3,3 microf cerámicos. Una vez montada volvió a funcionar. A ver que me dura.


----------



## uge (Dic 31, 2020)

Tengo una placa Balay de inducción hace dos años, y ya me la cambiaron por otra cuando la compré porque es de tres fuegos y dos de ellos se apagaban solos cuando les parecia, y por fin lo han solucionado, cambiando casi toda la electrónica interna y al parecer es un fallo muy comun, ya que le ponen placas distintas a las que traia de fábrica para solucionar el problema, de momento lleva dos meses sin fallar, antes fallaba casi siempre. Deberian hacer como hacen con los coches, cuando un fallo afecta a muchos, llaman a revision y te lo solucionan gratis.


----------

